# New Sig Please!



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

The Request:

David Loiseau. Sig, a delightful one.


Pics:
In attached Images

Also, anything you can find...I do really like the flying knee though. Makes me all...well you get it.





Title: The Crow


Sub-Text: None


More Sub-Text: None


Colors: Make it stunning.


Size: 400 x 200


Avatar?: NO


All attempts will be super repped and will get a homoexual message thanking them. I'll donate some credits after tonight, too.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

I made this one a while back, you can use it if you want.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I will make somthing up, I really want that message.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

pliff said:


> I made this one a while back, you can use it if you want.


Nice work as always, I'm going to wait till more come in.
(I'm playing hard to get.)




Toxic said:


> I will make somthing up, I really want that message.


Oh you'll love it big boy.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

CornbreadBB said:


> Nice work as always, I'm going to wait till more come in.
> (I'm playing hard to get.)
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, do I still get my thank you homoexual message???


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I made a lil' suttin suttin:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Damn those are some bad ass sigs


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I decided I'm going to use all 3 of them you ******* sexy animals. I will donate the credits as I change the sig. Love you fucks!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> I decided I'm going to use all 3 of them you ******* sexy animals. I will donate the credits as I change the sig. Love you fucks!


Right back at ya, you sexy thing you.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> I decided I'm going to use all 3 of them you ******* sexy animals. I will donate the credits as I change the sig. Love you fucks!


Dont worry about sending me any credits, but my main concern is who gets the homosexual message?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Dont worry about sending me any credits, but my main concern is who gets the homosexual message?


Oh I forgot!


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Dont worry about sending me any credits, but my main concern is who gets the homosexual message?


See now this becomes a double edged dildo...in order to recieve the homosexual comment (which is very bizarre thing for me to do), I will leave it in the reason why for the donation. I can donate a little bit and you can send me back 10 fold what I sent you. That seems like the only way to solve this problem.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

We'll have to see just how excited your message gets me.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Thread restored


----------

